# day of wrath



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

From the same author William forshen, probably spelled wrong, as One Second After. 
A great quick read about a collaborated attack on schools. 
Worth every penny. 
Deebo recommended.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

William R. Forstchen has been getting a lot of love from Senate Committees and the Pentagon lately. If I write a novel about EMP, can I be an expert too? Just kidding, loved that book.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

That book was highly disturbing. Day of wrath could happen any day now.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Will keep an eye peeled for the book. Thanks. The topic seems to be muzzie attacks on schools. That has been on their agenda for 20 years or so. Thats why I spend a lot of time trying to talk folks into arming the teachers..admin..janitors etc. With a lot of controls of course. Not meaning to arm them all..just them who want to do it..can get a CHL..pass a bunch of nut tests and go through active shooter training twice a year..just to get started on the requirements. They would get some extra pay ya know? In Texas all it takes is the Principal to authorize it..course they do what the school board says..so guess its up to the school board.


----------



## BuckB (Jan 14, 2016)

Deebo said:


> From the same author William forshen, probably spelled wrong, as One Second After.
> A great quick read about a collaborated attack on schools.
> Worth every penny.
> Deebo recommended.


Dee -

He also wrote a series of books with Newt Gingrich about the American Revolution. Those also very good.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

this book gave me nightmares and I don't even have kids. but when ever someone talks about isis in the USA, I tell them to read this book.



Deebo said:


> From the same author William forshen, probably spelled wrong, as One Second After.
> A great quick read about a collaborated attack on schools.
> Worth every penny.
> Deebo recommended.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I will pick a copy up thank you.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

read the sample, then bought the book 

thank you,
Michael J.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I don't want to read the book, I want izzy worshipers out of my country, and the IS crowd to be history.


----------

